# Ingersoll - Made In France?



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Picked this one up on Friday for under Â£20 and was intrigued to find that it had Made In France on the dial.

I've tested it and it keeps excellent time for 36 hours.

The case back has the number 1014 on it but reading through the forum posts this will probably not signify anything.

Unfortunately I cannot remove the case back - appears to be super glued on - so I can't get a look at the movement.

Can anyone give me any idea as to when it was made e.g. 70's, 80's or possibly later and did Ingersoll branded PW's get

made in France or is this a "franken"?

Regards

David


----------

